
Show HN: Kiwii – Manage how partners and friends share your message - shuzhang
http://www.kiwii.co/
======
shuzhang
Hi guys, quick intro - a good friend of mine came to me with a problem last
year. He was running an incubator, a large tech conference and was involved in
a lot of other local events. He was constantly crafting tweets for influencers
and marketing partners to promote his events. He'd send people suggested
messages, suggested schedules etc. just through email. It was time consuming
and tough to manage, partners would often forget or accidentally schedule
posts for the wrong time and botch announcements. Moreover, he had very little
visibility on how much traffic and conversions each partner brought in.

So the 2 of us and a few more of our friends came together and made a side
project out of this. Kiwii lets you create and edit a campaign of social
messages and send a single link to all your partners. The partners can choose
which tweets to opt in to and adjust the messages as necessary and schedule
them directly from our tool. You also get a dashboard to see exactly how
effective each of your partners are.

Our first 'big customer' was Traction conference in Vancouver, and the tool
seemed to be helpful, raising their social traffic by 15x as compared to the
year before: [https://medium.com/@getkiwii/case-study-how-traction-
confere...](https://medium.com/@getkiwii/case-study-how-traction-conference-
used-kiwii-to-increase-its-social-traffic-by-15x-d0a6d1bed0c5)

However, we're struggling to find product market fit. We thought we'd target
conference and event organizers, but for them, usage is very seasonal, the
market is fairly small and social media marketing is often not their top
priority.

We actually shelved the project a while ago, but recently decided to give it
one more shot. Try to get some visibility on what we're doing and try to get
some feedback. We think there is some real value here and hope to find some
feedback that tells us how to get to something viable. So, that's why I'm
posting it here, love to hear your thoughts on the project. Thanks!

